# Kudos to Benelli USA customer service



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Several years ago i bought my first ever benelli shotgun. A 12 ga Cordoba from Grouper 22 ...
A few weeks ago i got it out of the safe intending to shoot some clays and perhaps do some dove hunting. The gun has its own plastic case which holds everything for the gun. 
I opened it up and crap crap crap ... the comfort tech plastic stock is sticky forend as well... WTF .. 
On monday i called Benelli to see what could be done .. and was informed that the sticky stock issue is industry wide .. and Benelli is in the process of replacing virtually every one of theirs ..He did mention that in some cases it could take up to eight weeks to get the parts from italy.. 
Gave him all my info and started to mention i was not the original owner at which he interrupted me saying shut up .. shut up ... 
It turned out that they had my parts in stock and they arrived today ... 
Thanks Benelli 


ps Thanks Mike for selling me this gun...

rich


----------

